# Hunting with bait



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

This is the 45 lb. Yote that my brother-in-law got Sunday morning. He uses a deer that he found on his property for bait and it is about 75 yards from his house. He has taken 5 this winter, all with a 270. This is by far the largest of all the ones he has got so far. My sis made him start taking them after she lost all her ducks and some of her cats to the critters. He has also seen 2 different Bobcats on the bait this year also.


----------



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice looking Yote.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Here is some more from early this winter. With that 20 power scope he has he can almost reach out and touch em !!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My brother-in-law corrected me tonight. He is shooting them with a 220 Swift at 180-200 yds. from his house.


----------



## MRslippery (Aug 7, 2007)

Nice looking dog's, did he skin them out? I took a 45 lb male about 2 week ago, will make a nice wall rug. Hard to beat a flat shooting .22 center fire, never played with the swift, between my 250's and .243 guess I jumped over it.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

The last one he got ( 45lbs.) he is having the hide tanned. The first few he got I think he gave them away.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

swift is an amazing little round. great looking coyote, good work


----------



## JOE W (Jun 4, 2004)

nice pictures!!


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

My brother-in-law should be in good shape for awhile. Someone hit a young doe next to my Dads and i got it for him to put with what is left of the other one that the yotes havent got drug off yet.


----------



## BRUTUS IS A BEAST (Mar 10, 2008)

My dad shot this yote a couple weeks ago when it was eating after birth at about 5PM. There is a dead cow within 200 yards of where he shot it and we have saw them there alot lately too.


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

I saw one laying along I-77 just north of Cambridge on my way back from fishing Salt Fork today. Someone ran hit down since yesterday evening.


----------



## gary1 (Apr 27, 2008)

good look'n dog


----------

